# As ann Australian citizen, is there any way I can come back without being vaccinated?



## Desert Dolphin (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello

I am a naturalised Australian living outside. Regarding coming back, I heard that I need a full vaccination with a PCR.

Lol, I'm among those who'd refuse vaccination unless I had absolutely no choice. So do I have a chance or do I have to take it no matter what?

So can I enter if I present a document that proves vaccination may be harmful due to previous respiratory and heart problems.


----------



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

Desert Dolphin said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a naturalised Australian living outside. Regarding coming back, I heard that I need a full vaccination with a PCR.
> 
> ...


It’s challenging but totally doable, don’t wait to long though as more states get their vaccination rates up they will cut the number of allowed passengers on flights for people returning and going into hotel quarantine like what happened in NSW and Victoria.

NSW is only allowing 210 international arrivals per week and Victoria 250 per week, essentially making it near impossible to fly into these states, I mean what airline is going to put a flight on for 10 passengers.

Yes you will need a negative test and check the airline policy, Qantas is a no go for you unless you have a exemption.

Good luck.

I wouldn’t bother returning if it means I have to be jabbed. I would be looking at getting an exemption or a certificate from online sources.








Airlines increasingly unlikely to fly unvaccinated passengers to Australia


As NSW and Victoria reopen for international travel, they are drastically scaling back quarantine facilities for the unvaccinated




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Desert Dolphin said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a naturalised Australian living outside. Regarding coming back, I heard that I need a full vaccination with a PCR.
> 
> ...


*Proof of medical exemption*

If you have a medical contraindication reported for all COVID-19 vaccines available in Australia, you can use either your COVID-19 digital certificate or immunisation history statement as proof.

Only eligible health professionals can report medical contraindications to the Australian Immunisation Register (AIR).

If you cannot demonstrate that your medical contradiction has been reported to the AIR, you must apply for a travel exemption.









International travel and COVID-19


Vaccinated Australians and permanent residents can now travel in and out of Australia. Find out more about what you need to do to enter Australia and how to stay safe when travelling overseas.




www.health.gov.au


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Croupier said:


> ... what airline is going to put a flight on for 10 passengers.


It might be surprising...

In April 2021, China Southern Airlines operated 16 return flights to Australia, from Guangzhou, China.
Passenger numbers on these flights averaged 6 passengers per flight.

China Eastern Airlines operated 41 return flights to Australia, from China.
Passenger numbers on these flights averaged 6.5 passengers per flight.

Freight and return passengers help to cover costs.


----------



## Croupier (May 16, 2017)

JandE said:


> It might be surprising...
> 
> In April 2021, China Southern Airlines operated 16 return flights to Australia, from Guangzhou, China.
> Passenger numbers on these flights averaged 6 passengers per flight.
> ...


Yes this was back in April, back then the airlines had no other choice other than dropping flights completely to Australia, but as of the first of November there is absolutely no incentive to fly unvaxxed into NSW or Victoria. Its really the governments way to force more people to accept the jab as they have pretty much made it impossible to enter these states unvaxxed. By saying they let 210 people a week in is pretty much so they can say they don't discriminate and keep human rights groups off their backs.

My flight from DXB to BNE on the 30 of October this year had 23 passengers and 11 crew, 18 of the pax were in business class.

Unless the airlines come together and form some sort of roster whereby one airline gets the entire weekly allocation, so 1 unvaxxed flight per week, I can't see the non jabbed getting home unless on private charter, that's why Desert Dolphin would have to move quick and try to fly to BNE, PER, ADE or DRW, as I'm pretty certain once other states get there tax % up and scrap caps for fully jabbed, then they will follow suit and reduce the caps to unrealistic numbers.









Airlines increasingly unlikely to fly unvaccinated passengers to Australia


As NSW and Victoria reopen for international travel, they are drastically scaling back quarantine facilities for the unvaccinated




www.theguardian.com


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It is interesting that NSW and Victoria are drastically scaling back quarantine facilities for the unvaccinated, while Queensland is building new quarantine facilities, to cope with 2,000 people.









Why does Queensland need two quarantine facilities, when other states are relaxing COVID-19 controls?


The state's Deputy Premier has defended the two COVID-19 quarantine facilities, arguing it would leave Queensland better prepared than New South Wales and Victoria.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Dscot (7 mo ago)

Croupier said:


> It’s challenging but totally doable, don’t wait to long though as more states get their vaccination rates up they will cut the number of allowed passengers on flights for people returning and going into hotel quarantine like what happened in NSW and Victoria.
> 
> NSW is only allowing 210 international arrivals per week and Victoria 250 per week, essentially making it near impossible to fly into these states, I mean what airline is going to put a flight on for 10 passengers.
> 
> ...


What are the chances that online sourced documents are found to be... “unsuitable”?


----------

